# Anybody on *******?



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm new to it, and don't have many people to folllow!

Follow me if you like - my user name is kiddasue.

Happy Tweeting!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Sue

I like Katie did not know what ******* was so had a look and think I would end up completely glued to the laptop what with FF and ********, ******* would just be something else to have to log into and update... would be ok over next few weeks when I am laid up with a dislocated knee, but when I am back at work don't think I would have time... is it similar to ******** when people update what they are doing now?

FW xx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty much all it is! You get 140 character to say where you are, what you're doing etc, a but like updating your staus on ********. I just love the simplicity of it! The best thing is (for me) you get to follow celebrities, I'm following Stephen Fry, Philip Schofield, Jonathon Ross, Boris Johnson and a few more... it's like stalking them with permission!

I'm a bit bored of ********, can't be doing with all the stupid invites and stuff, but I do enjoy reading about what people are up to - and looking at their photos!

Anyway, I would be very glad to exchange Tweets with any fellow Twitterers!!  

xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh it does sound interesting, I like being nosy and seeing what people are doing and 'stalking' celebs sounds like lots of fun  

Your right about ********, I just ignore all the invites etc, unless its something I am really interested in.  It's good to see what people are up to and stay in contact with people you don't get a chance too and nose at photos!!! .  I might have another look on ******* and I will let you know what my tweeter name is xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Sue!

I have added you!

I don't ******* personally, but I follow Greg Grunberg (an actor on Heroes, get to hear Heroes gossip first hand!), Stephen Fry (he is a great one to follow!) and the Sims 3 (just added them today, not much posted yet)

Sue


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Ooh, how oddly coincidental - I just joined ******* yesterday! I'm boonewns

I, too, follow Stephen Fry, I think he is awesome.


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm now a FF, ******** & ******* adict!!

my ******* name is j5bites..


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Have no idea what it is but off to have a look


----------

